# Execution script perl



## pentaracing (18 Décembre 2006)

Bonjours tout le monde, je viens tout juste de passer sur mac et je voulais savoir pour le developpement perl si la syntaxe est la meme que sous windows ? 
De plus je voudrais savoir comment puis-je executer un script perl sur mac.
J'utilise smultron pour rédiger les scripts mais je n'arrive pas à les executer dans le terminal.
D'avance merci.


----------



## Didier Guillion (18 Décembre 2006)

pentaracing a dit:


> Bonjours tout le monde, je viens tout juste de passer sur mac et je voulais savoir pour le developpement perl si la syntaxe est la meme que sous windows ?
> De plus je voudrais savoir comment puis-je executer un script perl sur mac.
> J'utilise smultron pour rédiger les scripts mais je n'arrive pas à les executer dans le terminal.
> D'avance merci.



Oui, c'est la meme.

Syntaxe de lancement : perl xxxx.pl

Cordialement


----------



## pentaracing (18 Décembre 2006)

Ok je viens de reussir ma premiere execution sous mac.
Merci beaucoup et bonne fete de fin d'année.


----------



## lucile.m (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre le même problème.
Je suis une débutante, donc je n'y comprends pas grand chose.
J'ai téléchargé un fichier .pl qui s'ouvre avec smultron.
Je voudrais le rendre exécutable mais je ne sais pas comment faire.
A priori il y aurait une commande comme celle ci : chmod +x nomdufichier.pl qui permettrait d'exécuter le fichier mais où la mettre ? Dans le terminal ? A la fin du fichier .pl en l'ajoutant dans smultron ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## tatouille (21 Mai 2012)

Bonjour jeune pucelle :love:

/Applications/Utilities/Terminal.app
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_emulator
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bourne_shell
http://sunsite.utk.edu/UNIX-help/sh.html

chmod 755 file (extension is futile we are borg)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_(Unix)

[YOUTUBE]WZEJ4OJTgg8[/YOUTUBE]


----------

